# DIGIT is not reviewing DELL notebooks!!! Aren't they good enough???



## codred (Sep 30, 2007)

hi guys, please let me know wot do u think about DELL laptops. i'm sure they aren't so bad at all. 

i have used a DELL inspiron 1520 notebook of a friend to play high defination games such as NFS Carbon/Most Wanted [to name a few] a lot n i just loved it. its not only graphics but overall performance seems to be good enough.

n now i'm considering to buy one DELL machine. it has a good online n telephonic tech support as well. so whrz the glitch with DELL?? 

does any1 of u is a owner of DELL desktop/laptop???

And on wot basis Digit selects a perticular notebook to review??

awaiting for ur feedback.......


----------



## eggman (Sep 30, 2007)

codred said:
			
		

> hi guys, please let me know wot do u think about DELL laptops. i'm sure they aren't so bad at all.
> 
> i have used a DELL 1520 notebook of a friend to play high defination games such as NFS Underground/Carbon/Most Wanted a lot n i just loved it.
> n now i'm considering to buy one DELL machine. it has a good online n telephonic tech support as well. so whrz the glitch with DELL??
> ...



DELL may not have sent their models to Digit,maybe DELL thinks DIGIT isn't good enuf to review them.


----------



## narangz (Sep 30, 2007)

i think i have read somewhere in digit(don't remember when) that dell configures laptops on customer order at some place out of India(Singapore?) So that is the reason they can't review them. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## pannaguma (Sep 30, 2007)

codred said:
			
		

> ......... to play high defination games such as NFS Underground/Carbon/Most Wanted .......


 underground is by no means hi-def, even my crappy PIII is able to run it at full settings.


----------



## Sourabh (Sep 30, 2007)

IIRC, in the last laptop shootout done by Digit, Dell was going through a 'product transition phase'. Their new laptops (the ones you're referring to, based on Santa Rosa) were not available when Digit wanted them. A few other brands also missed out like Fujitsu in addition to the Dells. 

I own a Dell notebook. Not sure why you're asking this. Digit won't really have a criteria for test centre shootouts. I believe manufacturers send them what they've on offer in the market. As for specific reviews in Bazaar section or otherwise, it'd be based on whether the product is worthy of a mention or not.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 30, 2007)

@pannagunna: High def is basically anything with a resolution above 1280*720. So yes, games such as NFS are high def. And I wonder what full settings you are talking about. Cause unless you run it at 2560*1600, its not full settings... though I would agree that NFS underground doesn't have enough of detail to show at that high a resolution....

I do like Dell though. Its got some really good service (at least from what I've heard) and they are sturdy machines. I'd buy Dell if it wasn't for that little company in Cupertino, California making cute little products...


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 30, 2007)

I had posted this somewhere, copy-pasting here for your reference... 

I'm having a Dell 6400 for 9 months or so. These are the problem that I face in my Dell Inspiron 6400

1. The cover get scratched easily.
2. My colleagues faced issues. HDD crashed and charger failed <-- in a single lappy.
3. We buy atleast 4-5 PC in a month. We're buying Toshiba only. 
4. The charge goes down to 0% after shutting down the PC for no apparent reason, I would think of. And this happened atleast 5-6 times with my lappy. 


Having said that, if people is looking for a low end model, vfm lappy - I would still recommend Dell (over HP). I fell Toshiba is the best Lappy for Windows in the low/medium end lappies.



_Moved here_


----------



## Pathik (Oct 1, 2007)

Get a customized dell vostro 1500.. Packs more power than the things from cupertino do..


----------



## goobimama (Oct 1, 2007)

What good is all that power when it is all sucked up by an antivirus? 

[no mac vs pc battles here please ]


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 1, 2007)

Who uses AVs at home after a year of good computer experience anyway?


----------



## codred (Oct 1, 2007)

*support.dell.com

DELL is inferior to none.
one of the things i like about DELL is their robust tech support [both online & telephonic].
no other portables company has such wide-spectrum support for their customers. majority of the US R&D departments use DELL machines.

anyways i'm just trying to get more feedback here... keep pouring


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep!!!!!  I am tooo Dell Inspiron Owner.... and completely satisfied with it..... No problem until this...'

And I heard frm My frnd that TOSHIBA IS CRAP!! Their service provided by HCL is the worst one! And here many digitians also confirmed it!!


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 1, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> I had posted this somewhere, copy-pasting here for your reference...
> 
> I'm having a Dell 6400 for 9 months or so. These are the problem that I face in my Dell Inspiron 6400
> 
> ...



I have an HP lappy. So far, in 1.5 years, I have had 3 HDD, 3 DVD rw, 1 motherboard and one bluetooth dongle replacement due to manufacturing defects. 

You only had one. The 4th DVD rw is in line for replacement. HP sucks IMO.

And digit team never reviews apple laps also.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Oct 1, 2007)

DELL = BEST VALUE FOR OUR MONEY..... in INDIA!!! 

And lets c how much more the price goes down Wen Dell Starts its laptop Assembling here in Chennai, India!


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 1, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> dell lappies really rocks ....... my bro owns 1 ......... it runs like a fly on a DEAD BODY ........
> 
> here : fly = DELL lappy .........


----------



## Ash HFZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Actually I believe the reason DELL does not send laptops for reviews is because these laptops are not sold by retailers but directly by DELL....

In most of the corporates DELL desktops and laptops are always the preferred choice... I work in a very popular mobile phone company and it has more than 5000 employees in India alone..... Almost all of the laptops the people there own are from DELL.... Also 75 % of the Desktops there are from DELL too.... The remaining 25 % I've seen are from HP Compaq.....

The Inspirons are cheap compared to the value they pack up in terms of the hardware in them.... For the same hardware the other models like lenovo or HP cost more....


----------



## codred (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks people... m getting very positive n like response about DELL machines.. keep pouring more feedbacks.....


----------



## nevillespade (Oct 2, 2007)

As said by "Ash HFZ" dell systems are mostly used by corporate firms and home business users. the major reason is that the systems arent the coolest looking portables avalable out there in the indian market.
  Dell systems are highly reliable and are offered with a minimum warrenty of a year. that too along with 24 hours telephonic support (Working hours in India).
   also dell has not gone all out to canverse their potables. (Even desktops)


----------



## Ash HFZ (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree that VAIO laptops and MacBooks are better looking than DELL but the new Inspirons and XPS models are quite good looking too and available in a variety of colours.... The one thing with DELL is that you need to wait around a month to get your laptop delivered after ordering....


----------



## codred (Oct 2, 2007)

*www.laptoplogic.com/data/news/images/2614/dell-xpsm1330.jpg
DELL XPS M1330

*cauverymadhavan.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/04/dell-xps-m1710.jpg
DELL XPS M1710

*www.notebookreview.com/assets/26894.jpg
DELL XPS M1730

*laptops.webhostingoverview.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/04/dell-xps-m1710_2.gif
DELL XPS M1710

*www.cnet.co.uk/i/c/blg/cat/laptops/dell_xpsinspiron.jpg
DELL Multi-color machines


now those are cool lappies.........


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 2, 2007)

Ash HFZ said:
			
		

> I agree that VAIO laptops and MacBooks are better looking than DELL but the new Inspirons and XPS models are quite good looking too and available in a variety of colours.... The one thing with DELL is that you need to wait around a month to get your laptop delivered after ordering....


Honestly I wanted to buy XPS lappies but when I actually saw them with my eyes ( I mean - actually saw and touched it ) it was ugly. 

codred - 
Seems you want Dell lappy, but little vary. Don't worry man. Just buy what you want to buy, that is more important than anything else. If you buy some other high end model, it's bound to have issue. 

Buy what you always wanted, and have no regrets. 



By the way, we seem to be an proud Apple family. I've a MBP and my bro is thinking of a Macbook.


----------



## codred (Oct 3, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Buy what you always wanted, and have no regrets.



well said buddy.....


----------



## rajbhinde (Dec 6, 2009)

I am owner of DELL studio 15 with customised model.And I satisfy with dell's express services.from my opinion DELL is the no 2nd company in the world of PCs,Laptops,etc.
Apple is no 1.but it can't work on windows.so that DELL is No.1 in working on the windows.


----------

